# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Prosthetics >  Project Robohand, Centurion, Gauteng, South Africa

## Airicist

robohand.net

youtube.com/RoboHandSA

facebook.com/robohandsa

twitter.com/RobohandSA

Co-founder - Richard Van

Co-founder - Ivan Owen

"Robohand" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

9 Year Old Junior receives his Roboarm

Published on Sep 30, 2013

----------


## Airicist

First Interview with the First Lady of Robohand 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> First Interview with Beth van As sharing the initial step towards the Robohand Journey

----------


## Airicist

Ryan receiving his Roboarm - watch his eyes light up! 

 Published on Jun 26, 2014




> Ryan receiving his long awaited Roboarm and an interview with Ryan's mom.

----------

